# Second hand cars .....



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

Been looking at buying a car from a local garage. It's coming up 3 years old - good condition etc - and was nearly signing on the line when a work colleague said you will need to change all the tyres when it gets to 3 years old.

Is this the case -- i.e. you can't have tyres more than 3 years old on a car?

If so, does anyone know the budget cost of a set of tyre for a Prado sized 4x4 so that I can go negotiate a bit more off the price - or perhaps look elswhere.

Grateful for advice ... .


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you know the size of the tyres ?

If you are looking at original Tyre sizes then Cooper Discoverer H/T (which are tried and tested on and off-road) should cost you approx 500 dhs a tyre


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

yes... after 3 years or 30KM its better to change the tyres..... if the tyre is more than 3 years, RTA will not pass your car on the time of registration... 
tyre price starting from 500 to 900AED....


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank for the information -- very helpful


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well three of the tyres on my car are over three years old and it passed the test recently.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well three of the tyres on my car are over three years old and it passed the test recently.


Maybe you got lucky and they only checked the date of the New tyre ..=P

Guys the RTA does not fail tyres i they are over three years old, im not sayin that the date dosent matter but also the condition ...your tyres can be move then 3yrs old but if the tyre is still in good shape they will pass it..


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,

Is there a minimum tread depth requirement by law here (like I think in the UK its 1.6mm for a third of the tyre width or something) or does it all depend on the tester's mood on the day?


----------

